# Wifi airport + ibook et timecapsule.



## nenexx (14 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, 
Voila mon problème, j'espère que vous pourrez m'aider.
J'ai un ibook (PowerPc G3 900Mhz) avec Mac OS X 10.4.11. (année 2003) 
Je me suis acheter aujourd'hui une carte airport compatible, pour me connecter en wifi a internet en passant par ma Timecapsule.
Je créer donc un nouveau réseau que j appel "maison".
J'active airport je vois les réseaux sans fils disponible (dont ma timecapsule).
Quand je me connect a celle-ci, je rentre mon mdp wpa et il m'ouvre une boite de dialogue "une erreur s'est produite lors de l'accès au réseau AirPort "Time-capsule nenexx""
Qui a deja eut ce problème? qui peux m'aider??

merci d avance....

Ps: J'ai un macbook pro avec lion et je n'ai aucun soucis avec ce réseau....


----------



## esv^^ (15 Mars 2012)

voilà ce que l'on peut trouver sur internet:
1° "A bout de nerf, j'ai connecté mon mac avec le câble ethernet et suis allé sur ma configuration de rooter (192.168. ....). J'avais déjà tenté de désactiver plusieurs fois les paramètres WAP et WEP et ci et ça mais rien. Alors j'ai tout simplement rétabli les paramètres d'usine de mon rooter. J'ai ensuite tout reconfiguré depuis mon mac, ainsi que regénéré des clés WEP hex réseau et MIRACLE, quand je l'ai entrée, bingo, je suis connecté via airport. 

Donc en gros, rétablir parapmètres usine du rooter - reconfigurer le rooter et regénérer les clés - introduire nouvelle clé via airport . 

J'espère que cal marchera pour vous, c'est effectivement à s'arracher les cheuveux.."
2° certains parle de mettre un signe $ devant le mot de passe (apparament ça marche...)


Dans tout les cas, une recherche sur Google mène souvent à de bons résultats: "quand on cherche, on trouve". J'ajouterai pour conclure que "qui ne tente rien n'a rien" alors essaye( même si tu penses que ce n'est pas ça) avant le passage d'un gars qui connait ton pb, sur cette page.
Bonne Chance


----------



## Invité (15 Mars 2012)

A priori, un iBook G3 est équipé de la carte Airport originale qui ne reconnait pas forcement le WPA.
Cherche avec ces termes "ibook airport original wpa"
Tu trouve ça par ex : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/1845176?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## Bambouille (15 Mars 2012)

Je confirme. La carte airport du iBook ne reconnaît pas le WPA ou la WAP.
Met toi en WEP sur la Timecapsule et tout ira bien.


----------



## nenexx (16 Mars 2012)

Merci pour vos réponse, j'ai mis le signe $ devant mon mot de passe ==> idem.
j ai restauré ma timecapsule via le logiciel airport de mon macbook pro, remis en wep hex ==> idem
Je suis perdu, je vais continuer de chercher... 
merci pour votre aide..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h10 ----------

J'ai trouver! après 3 jours de recherche intensive!
En fait, c'est tout con, il ne faut pas un mdp trop évolué en wep, moi j avais un mdp style : *..........*.....  et juste en enlevant les * ça a fonctionner... 
Voila, sujet clos..
Merci a tous ceux qui m ont aider c'était cool de votre part.
Alex..


----------

